# Unwanted Budgie Breeding



## Sharbear913

I have 8 parakeets, 2 cages 4 in each, each cage has 2 males and 2 females, today I notice 1 female layer eggs , my question is both females are mating with the same male now the 2 females are going after each other what do I do help


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*How long have you had these budgies?
You should not be allowing your budgies to mate. Keeping them separated by gender is best when you have multiple birds of mixed genders.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are not bred.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

1. Separate three of the females into one cage and the males all into the other cage. 3 females in one cage - 4 males in the other.
Hopefully you have a third cage for use as a hospital/travel or quarantine cage that you can use to separate the 4th females from the one it is fighting with.
Members should always have a spare cage for this reason.
2. Never put a nest box or anything that can be used as a nesting site in either cage.
3. Remove the egg and dispose of it immediately. Eggs are not viable until they have been incubated for a few days.
4. Put the two cages in separate rooms.
5. Rearrange everything in the cages every two or three days
6. Limit the daylight the budgies are getting to no more than 8 hours per day. 
Cover the cages, top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front and use a dim-night light to help prevent night frights.
7. Limit the amount of protein in the birds' diet.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.*
*(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Sharbear913

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *How long have you had these budgies?
> You should not be allowing your budgies to mate. Keeping them separated by gender is best when you have multiple birds of mixed genders.
> Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are not bred.
> 
> A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
> Tips For Discouraging Breeding
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads
> 
> 1. Separate three of the females into one cage and the males all into the other cage. 3 females in one cage - 4 males in the other.
> Hopefully you have a third cage for use as a hospital/travel or quarantine cage that you can use to separate the 4th females from the one it is fighting with.
> Members should always have a spare cage for this reason.
> 2. Never put a nest box or anything that can be used as a nesting site in either cage.
> 3. Remove the egg and dispose of it immediately. Eggs are not viable until they have been incubated for a few days.
> 4. Put the two cages in separate rooms.
> 5. Rearrange everything in the cages every two or three days
> 6. Limit the daylight the budgies are getting to no more than 8 hours per day.
> Cover the cages, top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front and use a dim-night light to help prevent night frights.
> 7. Limit the amount of protein in the birds' diet.*
> 
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> *Quality Seed Mix*
> *CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*
> *The Truth about GRIT*
> 
> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
> *Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.*
> *(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
> 
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> *Posting on the Forums*
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> *FAQ*
> *Articles*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> *Avian First Aid*
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> *Cage sizes.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> *Resource Directory*


I have had my birds for about 2 years thus is the first time they have had any problems they are not fighting just the 2 females are chasing it other away


----------



## FaeryBee

*You were lucky so far but I strongly recommend you take the necessary steps at this time.

You can try all 4 females in one cage together and see if the chasing continues between those 2.
If so, you'll need to remove one of the two into a third cage.*


----------

